# Child Benefit Number



## Shaz08 (6 May 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find my Child Benefit Number please? I never received a book as I have always gotten it paid directly into my a/c.

thanks!


----------



## gipimann (6 May 2008)

If you first claimed child benefit after November 2002 you won't have a child benefit number.   New claims after that date are processed using PPS Numbers.

Your local Social Welfare Office should be able to provide the number if you do have one.


----------



## Welfarite (6 May 2008)

Quote your PPSN as this is now the reference for CB.


----------



## Shaz08 (6 May 2008)

Excellent thanks for your help guys!


----------

